# update



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

Tai & Salla left on sunday & im missing them but im sure they've gone to a good home.

lilly's infection is slowly clearing up, she's had to go on meds for longer than planned.

im looking forward to my new addition of a muddy croc skink, a species iv wanted for while. still debating whether to save a bit of my money & go halfsis with my boyfriend (he wants croc skinks aswel) or keep it as all mine?


----------

